

Linux Credit Card - known
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/programs/linux-credit-card

======
tzs
One of the features they list for the card:

    
    
      Zero liability protection for unauthorized purchases
    

They either need to drop the word "protection" from that, or change "Zero" to
"Full". Otherwise, it is pretty easy to read it as meaning the opposite of
what they mean. (I am assuming the do not mean no protection against
unauthorized purchases, because that would be a strange thing to list as a
feature!)

------
AdmiralBeotch
Got mine a couple months ago!

